# Corporal Tanner O'Leary, TF 1 FURY



## HKphooey (Dec 14, 2007)

RIP

Release # 12-004
PUBLIC AFFAIRS OFFICE
82nd AIRBORNE DIVISION
Fort Bragg, NC  28310-5000
Phone (910) 432-0661/0662  
Fax (910) 432-5205   

December 12, 2007   
Release #12-004     
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE  
82nd Airborne Division Paratrooper dies in Afghanistan
FORT BRAGG, N.C.  An 82nd Airborne Division Paratrooper died of wounds sustained when his mounted patrol encountered a bomb near Musa Qaleh, Afghanistan Sunday.
Cpl. Tanner J. OLeary, 23, of Eagle Butte, S. D. was an Infantryman with the 1st Bn., 508th Parachute Infantry Regiment (PIR), 4th Brigade Combat Team, 82nd Abn. Div.
We will always remember Tanner OLeary for the upstanding commendable Paratrooper he was and the sacrifices he made for his country, said Capt. Thomas Renner, commander of Headquarters and Headquarters Co. (HHC), 1st Bn., 508th PIR.
OLeary joined the Army in January 2005.  He graduated Infantry One Station Unit Training in May 2005 and the Basic Airborne Course in June 2005 at Fort Benning, Ga.  
He arrived to the 82nd Abn. Div. in August 2007 and was assigned to the 1st Bn., 508th PIR as an Infantryman.
His death was tragic and premature but the impression he made on his fellow brothers and Paratroopers will last forever, added Renner.  His death reminds us of the honor and selfless service that he embodied.
OLearys awards and decorations include the Bronze Star, the Purple Heart, the Army Good Conduct Medal, the National Defense Service Medal, the Afghanistan Campaign Medal, the Global War on Terrorism Service Medal, the Army Service Ribbon, the Overseas Service Ribbon, the Combat Infantrymans Badge and the Parachutists Badge.
OLeary is survived by his daughter, Alexis; and his mother, Carmen OLeary, of Eagle Butte, S. D


----------



## MJS (Dec 14, 2007)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 14, 2007)

.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 14, 2007)

Airborne!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 14, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 14, 2007)

.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 14, 2007)

.


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 14, 2007)

.


----------



## jim777 (Dec 14, 2007)

.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Dec 14, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Kacey (Dec 14, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 17, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## stickarts (Dec 20, 2007)

.


----------

